# Charge Entry & Payment Posting Opening- N.VA



## n2horses (Nov 15, 2012)

Multiple physician orthopedic practice in Northern Virginia seeks a full time individual in our Billing Department.

Position Duties include:
- Charge Entry
- Insurance Payment posting
- Patient payment posting and account maintenance & monitoring
- Communicating with patients regarding insurance, balances, etc.
- In-house collections efforts & cold calling
And any other miscellaneous billing task assigned

Must have excellent knowledge and understanding of E/M coding, Orthopedic experience not necessary but preferred. Perfect opportunity for a seasoned Billing specialist or CPC-A. Must also be efficient, extremely organized, forward thinking, a multi-tasker, understand basic medical terminology and anatomy, a team player, and able to easily adapt to any situation or scenerio that may arise within your job and with patients in a busy practice. Minimum of 2-3 years of medical office experience is preferred but all applicants will be considered. Salary is negotiable and great benefits offered.

If interested, please send your resume with a cover letter outlining your relevant experience, salary requirements, and why you would would be a great addition to our team. Please also include at least 2 professional references.

Please email: nikki.norfleetcso@gmail.com Subject: Billing position. Please attach your cover letter in the body of the message.

Thank you!


----------



## n2horses (Nov 16, 2012)

*Additional Details*

This position is not a telecommuter position.


----------

